# اسئلة عن الموصلية الحرارية للموائع



## materials eng (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم. 
ارجو اجابتي على الاسئلة التالية : 
1- هل يمكن تطبيق مبدأ المقاومات الحرارية لحساب الموصلية الحرارية للموائع؟
2- اذكر فائدتين عمليتين من وضع ثقوب في طابوق البناء .على ان تكون احداهما متعلقة بأنتقال الحرارة 
3- اذكر سبب كون الموصلية الحرارية للسوائل اعلى منها للغازات؟
4- هل تكون قيمة الموصلية الحرارية للغاز المحصور في حيز معين اعلى منها لنفس الغاز(كتلة ونوعا) إذا كان موجودا في حيز اكبر؟ما السبب؟


----------



## بشير السعدي (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
1- لايمكن ايجاد الانتقال الحراري للمادة بدون ايجاد المقاوم الحرارية 
2- لتقليل انتقال الحرارة وتقليل الوزن 
3-في السوائل تكون الذرات متقاربة اكثر مما في الغازات
4-في الحالة الثانية تكون المسافة بين ذرة واخرى اكبر مما يقلل الانتقال الحراري


----------

